# Mixing Hartland for 24 volt locos



## BluePukeko (Jul 9, 2015)

I was interested in purchasing a couple of Hartland Loco Works Trolleys but noticed that they have 12 volt motors.
Was planing to convert them to DCC.
Any thoughts of operating the Hartlands on the same track as other 24 volt trams.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I wouldn't worry. 

Later,

K


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Did anyone contact HLW to see if these are really 12 volts? On DC , you would just not run them fast, but on DCC, my system would put over 24 volts on the track and at least 22 volt pulses on the 12 volt motor. DCC decoders do not output pure DC, just pulses at high frequencies that are separated for averaging the power. You can limit the motor voltage in a CV setting but this is just limiting how close the pulses can get thus effectively lowering the averaging of the voltage.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A diode dropper circuit will help if the motors are truly 12v. Don't run 12v motors on 24 volts, pulsed or not, the average voltage might be lower, but you are STILL SENDING 24v to a motor that might not shed the extra heat properly..

Diagram on the right...

http://www.elmassian.com/index.php?...ctronics&catid=19:trainelectronics&Itemid=353


----------

